

Ask HN: What do you think about testing using Selenium? - wsieroci

Hi,<p>Do you think that state of functional testing by tools like Selenium is sufficient? How could we improve it?<p>Best,
Wiktor
======
guncontrol123
It's a great tool for front end testing. However, it's limited with some newer
stuff - shadow DOM objects are meant to be supported since January but in
reality it's...difficult. However, the way it interfaces with browsers IMHO is
preferable to say, CodedUI, which takes control of the mouse and keyboard to
execute tests.

Saying that, in Java/C#, Selenium is still easily my preferred tool, and the
demand from companies/recruiters (I'm switching contracts at present) seems to
indicate it's still very much _the_ tool.

------
nederdirk
We use selenium tests as a last line of defense. Using it as your only
integration test, however, seems a bad idea to me. There are more specific and
faster possibilities for testing.

The thing that would make selenium a lot better, would be if browser vendors
could agree on a standard for instrumentation. This is of course a perfect-
world line of thinking.

------
arisAlexis
Selenium is used to test that stuff is not totally broken. Its good for
startups that dont want/need to spend all this time on 100% unit testing

